# Question to a answer i already know, need diffrent answers



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

Question: you have a apt let's say 2 bedroom two bath and approximately 900sft need to paint the entire place how would you start it and end it, tell mr how u would do the job. 

Answer it:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

hand work order to ops manager who then distributes to crew. Oh wait, I'm not a painter. :thumbup:


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

the first thing i would paint would be the front door then i would touch it to see if its still wet :blink:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Bigboypainting said:


> Question: you have a apt let's say 2 bedroom two bath and approximately 900sft need to paint the entire place how would you start it and end it, tell mr how u would do the job.
> 
> Answer it:


I'd start with buying the supplies and end with cashing a check. :yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

apt pnt'g 4 birds. Arrive, apply, paid, & run.

how u do it


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Bigboypainting said:


> Question: you have a apt let's say 2 bedroom two bath and approximately 900sft need to paint the entire place how would you start it and end it, tell mr how u would do the job.
> 
> Answer it:


Are you asking for instructions on how to paint?

:rockon:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Considering what they get for painting aparments around here.

1) Mix 5 gallons of paint with 5 gallons of water.
2) tape up doorknobs, tub, fixtures, cabinets, windows, tape/paper aound the edges of the carpet.
3)Spray everything
4) cleanup and go.


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

How would you do it?


----------



## Wood511 (Dec 13, 2010)

Buy 4 BM paint bombs and deploy one per room. Takes 15 minutes...tops.


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

I start by walls to ceiling then touch up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ceil 1st, always


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

Not the way I do it I spray everything including two tone painting like ceiling white and walls tan


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

daArch said:


> ceil 1st, always


Tell me me how you spray or do you use roller to


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

Rcon said:


> Are you asking for instructions on how to paint?
> 
> :rockon:


No instructions just ask for different ways people start of the painting from ceiling to walls or walls to ceiling trim ect...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

#1:It's an apartment
#2:It's painting
#3:It's not rocket science
#4:This is a stupid question


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

bikerboy said:


> Considering what they get for painting aparments around here.
> 
> 1) Mix 5 gallons of paint with 5 gallons of water.
> 2) tape up doorknobs, tub, fixtures, cabinets, windows, tape/paper aound the edges of the carpet.
> ...


Why mix 5 paint & 5 water and for what type of job?


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

Wood511 said:


> Buy 4 BM paint bombs and deploy one per room. Takes 15 minutes...tops.


What is a paint bomb?


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

aaron61 said:


> #1:It's an apartment
> #2:It's painting
> #3:It's not rocket science
> #4:This is a stupid question


Just asking for opinions & no question is stupid


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

Find better customers - no money in appt. Repaints - weeeeeee!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Bigboypainting said:


> Just asking for opinions & no question is stupid


dont worry about them.............look, theres a guy here who goes by the name ''NEPS'' ...........email him with your questions, hes helpfull like that


----------



## bwpainting (Jun 1, 2011)

Ole34 said:


> the first thing i would paint would be the front door then i would touch it to see if its still wet :blink:


Them?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I would try to eat Swedish pancakes that morning and then go with my gut.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would blow and go to the next unit, repeat and repeat.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Seriously????? :jester:


----------



## WarlinePainting (May 22, 2011)

I am still LMAO at this thread.


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

I would grab a 12 pack, sit in the middle of the room and start drinking. And I would wonder why I was in this apartment and where I went wrong.

Im kidding. Only did that once. Drop off, Spray everything. SW 700. Super Hide. PPG wall supreme

Flat and dont look back!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Bigboypainting said:


> Just asking for opinions & no question is stupid


This question IS STUPID. I googled it and it came back,That's a stupid question!


----------

